# Lock/Unlock Icon In Middle Of Screen - HowTo Remove ?



## redger (Aug 5, 2011)

hi, I have a strange problem .... a flashing lock/unlock icon (padlock which alternates form locked to unlocked) shows in the middle of my screen. The machine was built a few years back and hasn't changed significantly since then The symptom has just begun today - Sat Aug 6 my time) and only impacts Windows. The Linux install on this machine is unaffected I'm running Windows 7, with Office 7, both activated successfully (also running Open Office and Libre Office which were upgraded last week) I recently changed video card, about 3 weeks back suspect this is related to some sort of Microsoft security issue can't find any references on the web ... cant generate a screen shot (which suggests this is being inflicted by Windows itself) even with bitmap capture eg. snippy the icon is a very basic black and white padlock shape that stays right in the middle of the screen, is partly transparent and is visible no matter what programs are running - full screen games or windows applications I'm at my wits end with this ... no idea what's causing it or how to remove it any advice would be most welcome


----------



## redger (Aug 5, 2011)

oops. my own stupid fault .. after spending 3 hours on this it turns out it was a monitor error - why it only related to Windows I have no idea


----------



## maltasama (Sep 18, 2007)

Does it look like this?

eta: looks like you've sorted it out


----------



## redger (Aug 5, 2011)

yes ..thats the one fixed by pushing button on the monitor


----------



## albertsmum (Aug 23, 2011)

I have this same problem, can you tell me what to do to get rid of this annoying thing in the middle of my screen!! What button on my monitor do I press?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

albertsmum said:


> I have this same problem, can you tell me what to do to get rid of this annoying thing in the middle of my screen!! What button on my monitor do I press?


Change your resolution to another setting, apply it and then change it back. This is as per maltasama link. I personally have never had this issue.


----------



## albertsmum (Aug 23, 2011)

I forgot to say that I have already tried that. The lock/unlock picture comes back after about 1 minute.


----------

